# Secure Resolutions



## dogbite (Nov 2, 2007)

I have Secure Resolutions Antivirus software. Jeff Levy touts it on the radio, it's presumeably "netbased" and catches viruses, malware etc. before they get into computer. Have been using it for months. Got a message from SR saying I virus had been detected. Then more messages saying the same. Detected but NOT removed. 

I ran Panda's Active Scan which came with the subscription. It said I had THOUSANDS of viruses of which it only removed a percentage and then my computer CRASHED. I had to call Dell, pay them 30 bucks, tthrow everything out and start over. I lost a lot of data as the files on my external were infected too. 

So far, no response to my emails to SR and THEY DON'T ANSWER THEY'RE SERVICE LINE of which they have three.


----------



## MrBoneDaddy (Jun 12, 2008)

Dogbite

I bought it after Jeff Levy recommended it. I too have the same problems. I've been using SR for a about 3 years now and when it works it works well however its not reliable. It operates in the background behind the scenes and is usually out of the way. Unfortunately a little too far out of the way. It disappears on me from time to time without notice, I have to re-install it (SR's recommendation). I discover it missing usually after I force a scan and find out its not even running. By then there is a plethora of viruses. I've gotten used to not seeing the icon. They say its because I am running two tokens worth and it only displays on the first computer turned on. Well, thats what they said. 
Their support is dismal at best and I too have had it, and looking to spend more money somewhere else. They have not responded to my pleas for help for the last several days now. Im not going to beg them for me to spend money on them. My subscription is up in September. I will go else where. Good luck


----------

